# hand colored (informal) portrait



## terri (Jan 30, 2007)

I hadn't done a hand colored portrait in ages, so when I came across this discarded print over the weekend I decided it would be good practice. 

This was shot at one of my art festivals last fall, when I ran a test roll with my 150mm lens for the Mamiya 645. I remember not liking the reflection on the glasses, so put the print aside.

Took me forever to get the skin tones right, then had to work on getting a realistic looking starting-to-gray stubble. :razz: 











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks three dimensional.  Beautiful palette, Terri.  I really like the purples & yellows in the background.  And the skin tones are great.

You make it look easy.:thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you, Jazz.  Easy, it was not. There are 3 different flesh tone oils here, and a whole lot of blending going on. 

I knew that lens was going to push him into the foreground, and after I had painted him in, it looked a mite too "color-photograph" like to me....so I played some with the background colors to add a bit of whimsey.


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2007)

You added all those colours????


*insert the language you say I use* me!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 31, 2007)

nice job as usual


----------



## ladyphotog (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, great job!


----------



## terri (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 1, 2007)

I have always liked the hand colored photographs.  This one is awesome.  Nice colors and a job well done.


----------



## anua (Feb 12, 2007)

great work, terri!
the skintones are absolutely great!
you did it all with the oils?
...i really know how hard it can be sometimes...
great, great!
a.


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm impressed!

hand coloring is not for me . . .


----------



## terri (Feb 12, 2007)

Anja! :sun: So good to see you. Yes, this portrait was done all with the photo oils - it took several layers to get the skin tone right. 

Thanks, all! I really appreciate the kind comments.


----------

